# Driven by inspiration: Jesnew Part 2



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for being patient folks.  It's alive!!!!  

For those of you who missed the beginning, start here.....

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1194869310

Part 2:
We came to our next obstacle.  The sides of the boat were not level from the front to the back.  As most of you Gheenoer’s know, the mid-section of the sides dips down.  It has an abstract kind of banana look to it.  What to do?  If we chopped down the front and back to make it level with the sides, then we would be lower to the water.  Moving through the water with any kind of chop could potentially soak everyone in the boat.  Not wanting that to happen, we built the sides of the mid-section up to be level with the front and back.  Along with building up the sides, we added a lip that faces out from the boat and is perpendicular with the sides.  Here is where we quickly remembered an old trick to save time…Wax the cardboard before you glue it down…It will save loads of time during the grinding process and will help prevent “gumming” of the grinding pads.  Also notice that the boat is laying on the “Soon-2-B” deck.    


























This lip will be accompanied with an inner lip and the deck will eventually be bonded to it.  


































A floor was a must.  It would add support to the sides and would keep the hull from flexing once weight was introduced to center of the boat.  Plus, I didn’t want to stand directly on the bottom of the hull.  There could be some water in the boat, and it was apparent from the spider-cracks in the original gel coat that someone with a heavy foot had walked in the boat.  During the installation of the floor support, the idea was to make it slightly higher than the chines (flat sides of the hull) so that the floor would have a slight convexity to it.  This would, in turn, allow any water to be diverted to the sides and flow to the back.  I would be totally ignorant to think that I will never get caught in a quick and torrential down-pour.  We made a template using the latest innovation in technology…..cardboard.  Then sketched an outline and cut the 3/8” thick plywood.  We tapered the sides of the floor down towards the top of the chines (As most of you know, hard-corners are hard to clean and are especially hard to get a good lamination.  They don’t offer any significant strength either).  An outline of where the live well drops through the floor was cut out and after a couple fit-checks, the floor was ready to be glassed down with a couple layers on each side.  Before glassing the top of the floor, we added three layers of wet glass on top of the chines and the floor support, and then slipped the floor into position.  With about 300 pounds of weight resting on the floor, we laminated the top surface of the floor to the chines.  Man did this really stiffen the boat up.  

This boat is on its side right now because we are adding another layer to the inside where we brought the sides up. 









Next in line is the deck.  We started off with two-marine grade sheets of half-inch plywood.  We cut out the center cockpit area and used the cut out pieces as the gunnels.  We coupled the joints with a 3” lap-joint and bonded them into place temporarily.  As you can see, the inner-edges of the cockpit form hard corners.  We didn’t want that, so we added in some wooden radius angles and bonded them down.  The radius was determined by the circumference of a partial roll of duct tape.  Once the corners were bonded in place, we began to make the drip edges for the deck and cockpit.  We only used the best and most expensive materials.  Nothing was to be held back, so we found a bunch of cardboard boxes and a big hot-glue gun.  We cut the waxed cardboard into strips and hot-glued the strips into place.  



























As you can see, I don’t have a big garage or shop.  The work had to be done in the driveway under a tarp.  It was August, and it was a warm one.  We pre-cut the three layers of matt to the underneath side of the deck and put on our working boots.  Due to the heat, we knew were going to have to work fast without room for error.  I had the matt rollers in each hand and Dale had the bucket of resin and a paint roller in his possession.  After the catalyst was added to the resin, it was organized chaos.  Resin poured out of the bucket onto the deck.  It got pushed around with the paint roller and I positioned the matt on top of the resin.  I had to keep up with the matt placement and at the same time roll the air out of the matt that was already wet.  It could have been a bad experience, not to mention an expensive mistake, but we had all this planed out.  All three layers went down, and were rolled out thoroughly in less than twenty minutes.  After this intense experience, I felt that the Tango couldn’t hold a candle to the “Two gallons of hot resin.” Yes there was a lot of running, jumping, and dancing around. 

Here is the mastermind behind our creation…He’s good…

































Let’s just say that even after the underneath side of the deck was finished, the top-side of the deck was no walk-in-the-park. 


























Thanks and stay tuned...........There's much more to come ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, you are having fun with that old boat. Nice work!


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

i love these step by step mods. and this one is very cool.. I like the way you flipped the boat over and made the two sides level! that was cool. then to see you adding a deck like that one. wow what an Idea!!!! Im not sure Id do that to a highsider but that deck on a classic would be cool!

Love your Savage Tunnel. That boat is a great mold too bad the company who made them short cut so much. But the boat its self is trick.

Two trick flats boats in your driveway. Your neighbors must be jelous.

AC


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> i love these step by step mods. and this one is very cool.. I like the way you flipped the boat over and made the two sides level! that was cool. then to see you adding a deck like that one. wow what an Idea!!!! Im not sure Id do that to a highsider but that deck on a classic would be cool!
> 
> Love your Savage Tunnel. That boat is a great mold too bad the company who made them short cut so much. But the boat its self is trick.
> 
> ...


Fortunate for me, the neighbors aren't into fishing. Thanks for the comments. Keep them coming. I am off to sand some more.....


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm telling you there is something in these gheenoes that gets us hooked. Among the reasons, it is garagable, cheap on gas, very light, able to push by one person, light on the tow vehicle, cheap to maintain, and lots of fun, and could be modified into whatever suits you.


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Thats not polyester resin in that 5 gallon bucket is it? :'(


Josh


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nope, it is just an empty bucket with a lid. Part of our makeshift canopy.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Young Grasshoppers, 

I am working on the final tid bits. I plan on posting pictures around the turn of the new year. Make sure you are sitting down when you view the final chapter. Stay tuned.....


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, pimp my gheenoe episode # 3!  ;D



very nice! cant wait to see some more!


L.R.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Duude!!!
Everybody is hung in the cool G project the dude is doing... did you notice the 
VERY cool bote he has hooked to the silver pickup?

Now that is a W _ I _ D _ E  flats boat ... what is it??


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Savage Creek.....right???


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Duude!!!
> Everybody is hung in the cool G project the dude is doing... did you notice the
> VERY cool bote he has hooked to the silver pickup?
> 
> Now that is a W _ I _ D _ E  flats boat ... what is it??


The boat in the background is an Eagle Skimmer 16'.  Wide...yes.  Skinny running....very.  It is the kinda boat you don't have to worry about when the water is low and you need to get over one little bar to get to it.  

I am in the final stages of the boat.  All that is left is the electrical.  I have run into a bit of a problem in getting the thing registered.  I originally got this boat from a friend who found the boat washed up on the shore.  It had holes knocked in it from the cypress stumps.  He patched it up a little and put it on an island in the middle of a lake where it sat for a long period of time.  The owner never came to claim it, so my bud took it back to the house and patched it up.  He used it a little, but then it sat on the side of the house for about 12 years.  I had "the man" come and inspect it, and he ran the numbers that were on the side.  It belongs to someone I don't know.   Now I am trying to get the thing registered and I don't have a title or the Bill of Sale from the original owner.  How do I go about getting a clean title now?  

Thanks,
One Bummin' Angler  :'(


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is not the "offical" answer to the title question but........ buy an old junk one just for the title.......


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

What kind of resin did you use for this project?


Josh


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> What kind of resin did you use for this project?
> 
> 
> Josh


The bucket holding up the broom is gelcoat. I used polyester resin. No way I could have afforded epoxy. It is stupid expensive. I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Everyone, 

I have had several boat-savvy people look at the finished product.  They have unknowingly complimented our work by asking who the manufacturer is, or saying that it looks like it came out of a mold.  One guy even made the assumption that Bugger at Gheenoe was making them this way now.  One guy asked if I was starting my own boat company.  They all about hit the floor when I say that my buddy and I made it in my back yard and drive way.

I am finishing up the wiring.  This weekend I will take it out to Secret Puddle X   for some pictures and a functionality check off all electrical and mechanical (engine) components.  

Thanks for the comments.  Sorry to keep you waiting.  Stay tuned....
;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

What, we not boat-savvy enough to see it?  [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

This just in....

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199713000


----------

